# Morphyte Rhombeus



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Can someone tell me a little more about this rhom? I've only seen one member here that has one, I think it is MPower but I am not too sure. What river is this rhom from and what are the nocticeable physical differences when compared to other rhoms? How big do they get?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you have a pic of his rhom?

~Dj


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm waiting to get his permission to post his pic...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Here's a pic, thanks MPower...


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Damn, thats a nice fish!!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

sick fish!!







he has a nice chopper!!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice mouth on that fish!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

There is not such a thing as Morphyte (or Morphotype) Rhom as a valid specie...it just does mean a Rhom variant or variotype...







!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

people nicknamed it gibbus or sumthing but its just another rhom i guess


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Whatever it is.. I like the way it looks.


----------

